# Nightride's ... Bilder und Treffen



## gooni11 (25. März 2010)

Moin
Sollte jemand mal vorhaben einen Nightride zu fahren muß men das ja nicht allein machen ...is ja auch nicht so ganz ungefährlich!

Also verabredet euch doch HIER zum Nightride!

Und Bilder gucken is immer gut!!!
Ich war heut los!
15 Grad und trocken..... was will man mehr!!!???

mfg


----------



## gooni11 (22. Mai 2010)

*Moin
ERTMAL MEINE FRAGE AN EUCH!!!
WER HATTE SCHON MAL ANGST BEI EINEM NIGHTRIDE BZW SEIT IHR AUCH FROH IRGENDWIE WENN IHR DANN NACH 1-2 Stunden WIEDER LICHTER UND MENSCHEN SEHT???*

ICH HATTE HEUTE SCHON EIN KOMISCHES GEFÜHL.... EIN SEHR KOMISCHES!!


... bin heut wieder einen kleinen Nightride gefahren... klein deshalb...WEIL!!..ICH HATTE EINEN PLATTEN..
Mitten in der Nacht mitten im Wald.... das wünsch ich keinem!!
Da war mir teilweise dann doch ein bissel mulmig in der Magengegend!!
nee quatsch... man könnte auch sagen ich hab mir FAST in die Hosen geschissen..ABER Bilder hab ich dann doch noch gemacht!
Muß nicht noch einmal sein....ECHT NICHT!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (22. Mai 2010)

Dann fährst Du halt beim nächsten mal nicht allein in dunkler Nacht! ;-)

Im letzten Winter war ich einige Male bei Dunkelheit biken, zur Sicherheit (wg. Sturz, nicht Angst vor der Dunkelheit) aber immer mit einem anderen Kollegen.
Die Standartrunde wirkt anders und man muss seine Sinne noch mehr anstrengen. 
Ich hatte Spaß dabei... fahre aber auch lieber bei Tageslicht.

Gruß M.


----------



## leeresblatt (22. Mai 2010)

wenn wir irgendwann wieder Wölfe in den Wäldern haben, bekommt so eine Situation noch etwas mehr Würze


----------



## kris. (22. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> wenn wir irgendwann wieder Wölfe in den Wäldern haben



Ich hoffe doch das ist bald soweit. 
Aber bei der bekloppten Jägerschaft und ihren politischen Marionetten weiss man ja nie so genau.

Das gefährlichste in der Dunkelheit sind immer noch die Strassen und die sie bevölkernden Vollidioten.


----------



## gooni11 (22. Mai 2010)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> wenn wir irgendwann wieder Wölfe in den Wäldern haben, bekommt so eine Situation noch etwas mehr Würze



Das fehlte mir gestern grad noch...


----------



## Kor74 (22. Mai 2010)

nimmst du nächtes mal Papi mit.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (22. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> *Moin*
> *ERTMAL MEINE FRAGE AN EUCH!!!*
> *WER HATTE SCHON MAL ANGST BEI EINEM NIGHTRIDE BZW SEIT IHR AUCH FROH IRGENDWIE WENN IHR DANN NACH 1-2 Stunden WIEDER LICHTER UND MENSCHEN SEHT???*
> 
> ICH HATTE HEUTE SCHON EIN KOMISCHES GEFÜHL.... EIN SEHR KOMISCHES!!


</p> 
Schrei hier nicht so rum.


----------

